# F2LL case (oll skip)



## yulian (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2013)

B9 commutators ftw!  Very cool alg, I'll have to remember that one!



Spoiler



R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
R2 (R F' R U R' U' R' F) R2
R2 (R F' l F R' F' l' F) R2
R2 [R, F' l F] R2


----------



## Forte (Aug 14, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> B9 commutators ftw!  Very cool alg, I'll have to remember that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know there was B9 as well, but the nomenclature makes way more sense now.
The other common alg is a comm too!
L U2 R' U' R U2 L (U)
= [L d2 L', U']


----------

